# Porcelain cork cap western old Kirk whiskey



## tigue710 (Mar 11, 2011)

Another recent dig, found this western whiskey cap.  Stamped "HOTALING'S - OLD KIRK", wondering about rareity, value... Want to trade... Thanks


 https://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa396/tigue710k/4c7ea1bd.jpg


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 11, 2011)

Wait for or write to CALDIGR2. He collects them.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-14137/mpage-2/tm.htm


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 14, 2011)

No one knows anything about this one?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 14, 2011)

Tigue, I have dug several variations of those and also have them on Old Kirk backbar bottles. Old Kirk was a proprietary brand of the A. P. Hotaling Co after they sold the J. H. Cutter whiskey to Sherwood & Sherwood in 1903. Old Kirk was sold until prohibition and always came in plain unembossed bottles.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 14, 2011)

Right on, thanks Mike.  It was in what I have know found to be terraced gardens from a house built in 1903, although bordering the back of an earlier house that was all flats for single workers...  Is it worth a trade to you for anything?


----------

